# New Knife



## NYWoodturner

Here is my latest. It is made from ATS-34. The wood is Wild Almond Burl. Overall length is 8 3/4". The blade is 4". This is the one I will cut my sheath making teeth on. C&C welcome.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 18 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DKMD

Wow! The wood is gorgeous, and that blade finish is phenomenal!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

WOWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt

Be careful when you use it in the woods, with a mirror finish like that you might start a woods fire! Scott when you do your false edge grind on the clip try holding the blade vertical to the platten at the angle you want the false edge to be, you might find it easier than grinding it with the blade held horizontal to a wheel.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Awesome knife Scott ! That was. a sweet piece of wood you used. For the handle !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Jones

Just stunning!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai

Awesome knife! You are making them on weekly basis now? You are hooked

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010

great blade scott beutifull wood

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78

Wow that looks great! A beautiful knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

Just beautiful Scott, and the handle wood is amazing. I'm thing you designed it as a survival knife that can double as a signal mirror....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns

Beautiful work, Scott!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Reiddog1

Very nice Scott. Can't wait to see the next one, and the ones after that!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123

Very nice.

Ray


----------



## Kevin

That's off the charts. Scott - I predict your yearly hollow form production is going to take a serious hit. You have found yet another calling. Maybe you can combine the two and design a knife that has a mini-HF handle that holds survival gear.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I kept wondering how you got green metal... until I realized that I was seeing leaves in the reflection. That thing is killer. When are you going to start selling them?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Sprung

Scott, that knife is just stunning! Very nice work! Really really like that piece of Wild Almond Burl too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnturner

JR Custom Calls said:


> I kept wondering how you got green metal... until I realized that I was seeing leaves in the reflection. That thing is killer. When are you going to start selling them?



I was thinking the same thing - WOW a green blade. 
Very nice knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

That is a work of art Scott. You certainly have a talent that cannot be ignored. Will you be using normal cowhide? Or going a lil more out of the norm and maybe some alligator or elephant skin?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

ripjack13 said:


> That is a work of art Scott. You certainly have a talent that cannot be ignored. Will you be using normal cowhide? Or going a lil more out of the norm and maybe some alligator or elephant skin?


Just cowhide. I never would have even thought about either of those, but a gator jawbone knife with a gator skin sheath would be pretty cool

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> That's off the charts. Scott - I predict your yearly hollow form production is going to take a serious hit. You have found yet another calling. Maybe you can combine the two and design a knife that has a mini-HF handle that holds survival gear.


I think it already has lol. And I had the same thought only in reverse... a HF with a 3 blade tripod base...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## manbuckwal

NYWoodturner said:


> I think it already has lol. And I had the same thought only in reverse... a HF with a 3 blade tripod base...



Possibly a HF "case" to store the knife in ? A turned box so to speak ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Molokai

Does anybody sell alligator skin? I am making a knife that will be nice with something embossed on skin. Like scales etc
?


----------



## bearmanric

She is Sweet. Rick


----------



## robert flynt

NYWoodturner said:


> Just cowhide. I never would have even thought about either of those, but a gator jawbone knife with a gator skin sheath would be pretty cool


I have a gator jaw bone if your interested as well a some gator skin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## robert flynt

Molokai said:


> Does anybody sell alligator skin? I am making a knife that will be nice with something embossed on skin. Like scales etc
> ?


If the leather lady is at the Blade Show I'll pick up some for you as well as that Japanese steel you want.


----------



## NYWoodturner

robert flynt said:


> If the leather lady is at the Blade Show I'll pick up some for you as well as that Japanese steel you want.


What Japanese steel? VG-10? If you see any of that there could I trouble you to pick some of for me?


----------



## TimR

Arrrggghh, must resist temptation to want to make a knife! Fine work Scott. I suspect your sheath will be just fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Foot Patrol

Very nice knife Scott. Your handle is outstanding and the mosaic pins make it pop. Keep up the good work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms

I thought there was green paint on the blade then I realized it was a reflection beautiful blade

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1

Awesome work my friend!! Wish I had that kind of skill!


----------



## robert flynt

NYWoodturner said:


> What Japanese steel? VG-10? If you see any of that there could I trouble you to pick some of for me?


What size do you want and do you want the clad steel with vg10 core or solid VG10? It only in lengths of 15" or so. Would be glad to pick up what ever you like.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

robert flynt said:


> What size do you want and do you want the clad steel with vg10 core or solid VG10? It only in lengths of 15" or so. Would be glad to pick up what ever you like.


Thank You so much Robert. I will PM you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99

That is a beautiful knife! I really love the wild almond burl... great work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Finally got around to getting the sheath made. I was pretty pleased with it for my first.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## myingling

great work on that

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai

Very good work for a first one. Can i ask have you put a third layer of leather between the thread? 
Second, how tight is the fit ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Tom - Yes I put the third layer or welt in. I did not use a thicker piece though. I used a piece of the same 9 ounce leather the sheath is made from. The fit is very good. You won't lose it from an accidental drop while wearing it. Here is a quick shot of the welt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Molokai

I promised you a tutorial how i make sheath. Looks you can make one also. Nice job.
How did you burnish the edges. Did you use gum tragacanth ?


----------



## NYWoodturner

I used gum tragacanth on the flesh side of the leather after it was dyed. I actually sanded the edge with the welt on the belt grinder. Then used Edge Kote and burnished with a piece of turned maple. The smaller edges were burnished with a piece of maple also but with a recess turned it it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai

Like i said ... you dont need tutorial. 
Try to burnish with a piece of rounded antler.


----------



## Cody Killgore

Awesome knife and sheath Scott! That wood is out of this world cool.

Not sure how this turned into edge burnishing discussion but just thought I'd throw in my .02 in case anyone cares. 

Turned this edge burnisher out of a piece of cocobolo. Epoxied a steel rod in it so it can be put in the drill press. The pointy end is for any holes. The different size grooves are for different thicknesses as well as mutliple layers of leather. Chuck it up in the drill press and go. It takes a lot of the hand-work out of it. Also use a piece of antler to touch it up by hand afterwards. Between that and wyo quik slik. It makes it pretty darn shiney. The quik slik seems to do a better job than the gum.

http://i.Rule #2/Erz1x8K.jpg

Here's one after using this stuff. I'm not saying it's perfect, but it makes it pretty slick and smooth.

http://i.Rule #2/HvAPBmX.jpg

Oh and here's a link to the quik slik if anyone wants to give it a shot.
http://www.sheridanleather.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=Quik-slik

Also the Wyo Sheen they make is an awesome finish. By the loud smell, I would not say it's eco-friendly like some other products but it does a darn good job.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Nicely done, Looks like you u have been making em for years Scott !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Never would have thought of antler!. Thanks for the info Cody and Tom. Is that two laters of welt Cody? Any other C&C welcome.


----------



## Molokai

I have to agree with Cody, i see edge burnishers for sale and they are usual made of cocobolo.
Also i use gum tragacanth replacement, from Seiwa, made in Japan.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiwa-Leath...833?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c379a3729


----------



## Cody Killgore

NYWoodturner said:


> Never would have thought of antler!. Thanks for the info Cody and Tom. Is that two laters of welt Cody? Any other C&C welcome.



It's just 1 welt layer. 3 total layers of 8-9 oz.


----------



## robert flynt

NYWoodturner said:


> I used gum tragacanth on the flesh side of the leather after it was dyed. I actually sanded the edge with the welt on the belt grinder. Then used Edge Kote and burnished with a piece of turned maple. The smaller edges were burnished with a piece of maple also but with a recess turned it it.


Your sheath looks very good a for a first attempt. if you don't mind a few tips,when you sand the edge on your belt sander keep a spray bottle of water handy and use it to wet the edge. This will keep the belt from burning the leather and will give you a fairly smoother edge before you burnish it. Don't trust any leather that you don't know for sure is vegetable tanned. Another tip is to design your sheath, when ever possible, so that the snap strap comes from the blade spine side of sheath. That way the knife has less chance of cutting the strap when you withdraw it from the sheath.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## brown down

wow scott that blade is insane as well as the sheath!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

